# Collien Fernandes



## frank63 (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
in der aktuellen Chatbox ist ein Foto von Collien in einem weißen sexy Top.
Kann mir jemand sagen, bei welchen Event das Foto gemacht worden ist,
und eventuell noch weitere Bilder posten.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
frank63


----------



## Claudia (1 Juni 2012)

frank meint dieses Bild


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2012)

sehr lecker


----------



## achim0081500 (1 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Hegi (17 Jan. 2013)

siet wirklich lecker aus


----------



## Peterle667 (16 März 2013)

Super Bilder Danke!


----------

